

In Surprise Meeting, China’s President Greets Michelle Obama - josh-wrale
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2014/03/in-surprise-meeting-chinas-president-greets-michelle-obama/

======
josh-wrale
Is this photoshopped?

